# Deaf rescue dog



## goldenlyre (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey all, so there's a slight chance that we may be getting a deaf Dalmatian from a local rescue (breed specific). Now, I've had experiences with blind dogs, dogs with sever anxiety issues, dog aggression so on and so forth, but deafness is a new thing for me but not something I want to shy away from. The truth is I fell absolutely in love with this dog. He's, as far as I understand, good with dogs, children and indifferent to cats (all good things) and is already housebroken and crate trained. I already (if we manage to be lucky enough to get him) intend on keeping him tethered to me until he gets used to us but I would like to know anything else necessary? Any good links I could look into?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you know sign language? If not you may want to start learning some. All deaf dogs I have seen know all the normal dog commands, but by signing. My mother in law was deaf, and when I met my husband he had a St. Bernard who wasn't deaf, but he still taught him sign language so his mom could communicate with him as well. He knew the signs for sit, stay, come, down and no. Just learning those basics would be a start.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe get a collar with a vibration setting to help get his attention when he's too far away to see you or facing away from you to get his attention.


----------

